# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  "اللَّهُمَّ حَوَالَيْنَا وَلَا عَلَيْنَا اللَّهُمَّ عَلَى الْآكَامِ وَالظِّرَابِ"

## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ ، أَنَّ رَجُلًا دَخَلَ الْمَسْجِدَ يَوْمَ جُمُعَةٍ مِنْ بَابٍ كَانَ نَحْوَ دَارِ الْقَضَاءِ وَرَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَائِمٌ يَخْطُبُ ، فَاسْتَقْبَلَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَائِمًا ، ثُمَّ قَالَ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ هَلَكَتِ الْأَمْوَالُ وَانْقَطَعْتِ السُّبُلُ فَادْعُ اللَّهَ يُغِيثُنَا ، فَرَفَعَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَدَيْهِ ثُمَّ قَالَ : اللَّهُمَّ أَغِثْنَا ، اللَّهُمَّ أَغِثْنَا ، اللَّهُمَّ أَغِثْنَا ، قَالَ أَنَسٌ : وَلَا وَاللَّهِ مَا نَرَى فِي السَّمَاءِ مِنْ سَحَابٍ وَلَا قَزَعَةً ، وَمَا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ سَلْعٍ مِنْ بَيْتٍ وَلَا دَارٍ ، قَالَ : فَطَلَعَتْ مِنْ وَرَائِهِ سَحَابَةٌ مِثْلُ التُّرْسِ فَلَمَّا تَوَسَّطَتِ السَّمَاءَ انْتَشَرَتْ ثُمَّ أَمْطَرَتْ ، فَلَا وَاللَّهِ مَا رَأَيْنَا الشَّمْسَ سِتًّا ، ثُمَّ دَخَلَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ ذَلِكَ الْبَابِ فِي الْجُمُعَةِ وَرَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَائِمٌ يَخْطُبُ فَاسْتَقْبَلَهُ قَائِمًا فَقَالَ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ هَلَكَتِ الْأَمْوَالُ وَانْقَطَعَتِ السُّبُلُ فَادْعُ اللَّهَ يُمْسِكْهَا عَنَّا ، قَالَ : فَرَفَعَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَدَيْهِ ثُمَّ قَالَ : " اللَّهُمَّ حَوَالَيْنَا وَلَا عَلَيْنَا اللَّهُمَّ عَلَى الْآكَامِ وَالظِّرَابِ وَبُطُونِ الْأَوْدِيَةِ وَمَنَابِتِ الشَّجَرِ " ، قَالَ : فَأَقْلَعَتْ وَخَرَجْنَا نَمْشِي فِي الشَّمْسِ ، قَالَ شَرِيكٌ : سَأَلْتُ أَنَسَ بْنَ مَالِكٍ أَهُوَ الرَّجُلُ الْأَوَّلُ ؟ فَقَالَ : مَا أَدْرِي .[متفق عليه]

قال الحافظ بن حجر:
وفيه الأدب في الدعاء حيث لم يدع برفع المطر مطلقا لاحتمال الاحتياج إلى استمراره فاحترز فيه بما يقتضي رفع الضرر وبقاء النفع ، ويستنبط منه أن من أنعم الله عليه بنعمة لا ينبغي له أن يتسخطها لعارض يعرض فيها ، بل يسأل الله رفع ذلك العارض وإبقاء النعمة . وفيه أن الدعاء برفع الضرر لا ينافي التوكل وإن كان مقام الأفضل التفويض في هذا نظر . والصواب أن الأخذ بالأسباب والبدار بالدعاء والاستغاثة عند الحاجة أولى وأفضل من التفويض،

----------

